# I have a new baby coming next month.



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

All you experts I'm in the process of purchasing a puppy from Susen Kennedy. She's sending me some info but I'm ready for you guys to bombard me with info. I had a maltese for 17 years and she's been gone for 3. I need a refresher course on care supplies etc. Anything that comes to mind. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know the name...maybe I'd know the kennel name. First of all you should browse through the forums and gather info. Then if you have specific questions you will be bombarded with answers. For the moment:welcome1:Get your camera ready....we will be holding your hand while you go through labor, but when you get your wittle puppy we DEMAND lots and lots of pictures.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Patsy, Susen has some beautiful pups. I don't know Susen, but i have emailed her husband Ken when i had questions about the "Pure Paw" products and he was very nice. Oh and btw :Welcome 4: can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh now I remember, really pretty Malts.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and Welcome! How did you train Cassie? Indoor or outdoor potty? If indoor, you'll need wee wee pads. 

You'll need an ex pen and a crate to put inside it unless you still have that. 

Grooming supplies - shampoo, conditioner, brush and comb, and clippers if you're grooming yourself. 

Find out what food Susen is feeding and it's best to continue that at first. If you want to change it, there are a lot of posts on this forum about food and how to read labels. 

Some training sized treats (small and easy to chew) and some chew toys - but I would NOT recommend rawhide.

I'm sure that once you have him or her in your arms, a lot of this will come back to you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! it seems that often there are posts with questions about what to do about a puppy crying at night /a restless first night home. There are some threads/posts on that - keeping the crate close to the bed, on the bed etc, you may do a search on that topic just in case it's an issue.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh i forgot, here's a link that's actually pinned with a list of supplies http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ted/100990-putting-together-my-checklist.html


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your up coming new baby! I think you know a lot about Maltese already, I saw Cassie's picture on your album at age 17!!!! What a wonderful ripe old age for a fluff to live !


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome! I saw her pic too what a sweet girl! She was so cute she reminds me of my Rustee  you have gotten lots of good advice already and I'm sure as it gets closer the more specific questions will be coming! Can't wait to see your new baby!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so excited for you.  Looking forward to pics. The supplies have been covered.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, I do have an exercise pen coming and I still have Cassie's playpen hard to put up and down but I can put it in the bedroom. My new girl will be Jasmine (after the love interest in one of my favorite movies Second Hand Lions) . I also ordered a heart beat pad. She is one of a litter of two but I'm sure she will still miss her litter mate. Things have changed in 20 years like food. Then premium food was not like what is available today. Believe it or not even in 17 years I never found a groomer that I loved. Droping them off at 8 a.m. and not picking them up until late afternoon always bugged me. When Cassie got old I had the mobile groomers. A litttle on the expensive side but at least they were here and quick. Thanks again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love that movie SECOND HAND LIONS that's a great name for a precious little girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I use a mobile groomer, too. He bathes her in the kitchen sink and grooms her on the counter. So much less stressful for both of us!

Sounds like you've got the basics down. Just don't hesitate to ask more questions!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! One thing that you may want to check out for indoor potty options is the UgoDog. It's probably the best $50 we've spent. Basically it is a potty tray that keeps the feet dry and it's really easy to clean (I'm a neat freak). I put paper (or sometimes a pad) inside the tray to make cleanup even easier, but you certainly do not have to. I love that our Bella can't get to the paper/pads ~ so she can't chew on them  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:Welcome 2:Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures of little Jasmine.


----------

